# .243 cal



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

I had the winning ticket for a gun at a local sport club and had several choices of different calibers. The gun is a Savage and comes with a scope and a sling. The caliber I chose was a .243. Could anyone with experence in this caliber give me some insight? I have talked to some people at work who own guns in this caliber and they really like them. Thanks.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The 243 when it hit the market in the late 50s or so was pushed as the all around gun-varmit, groundhog, deer and even elk.

Since it has been said to be on the light side for deer esp bigger deer and elk?? I do recall seein a posting about women elk hunting a coupleyears ago. I wish I could find it as my son is now in CO. Five women each took elk and told their stories and ALL used 24s.

All that being said-they are light for deer and elk. You MUST put the bullet in the lungs/heart directly. Cant depend on travelling thru the whole sritter to do it. Also need a premium bullet-Nosler Partition with 95 grain or heavier bullets etc.Keep shots within your ability to hit the chest. Hit em in the chest and they are dead-miss and it may die couple days later. 

If you have any old gun mags look thru them and quickly you will find articles about the 243.

Shoot it and then shoot some more.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I just returned from Scotland and my buddy was hunting with a 243, and was really impressed with this caliber! He shot a Red Stag with it the first night we got there and dropped it in its tracks. Last year he said he dropped his Stag in its tracks also....We went driving around the estates that my buddies cousin had permission to hunt and we shot some foxes with it also...Not was impressed with taking down the stags with it but we were shooting foxes and hares at over 300 yards all day long...I also managed to shoot a Roe Deer at about 225 yards man was that cool....I think you will be able to use it for most Michigan hunting...Hope this helps..Mack


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

With proper shot placement the .243 is adequate for pretty much any deer hunting situation you will run into in Michigan. If shots are going to be at close range (under 100 yards) stay away from ballistic tip type ammo, as it is intended for longer distance shooting and can tend to fragment at close range. I have hand loaded this caliber for over ten years and have killed a number of deer with it. It has virtually no recoil and is a great caliber for women or light framed teenagers or those who have developed a nasty flinch from shooting magnum calibers.  

I use 100 gr. Hornady sp boat tails over a moderate load of Varget in mine. Have never had a deer go over 25 - 30 yards with this caliber.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Have used it to kill many deer with 1 shot. Far better than any 30-30 or similar slow moving round.
95-100 gr bullets work best. Partitions and the like will blow through a deer with no problem. 
Not to mention the flip side going to Montana with the same guns and shooting 500 yards and farther on P-dogs. A deer is a LARGE target after youve shot coke bottle targets at those ranges.
Have used mine here in MI for 200-250 yards shots with no problem.
If you want a "souped up" load [no auto loaders] you can shoot Hornadys SST Light Magnums.
Be confident, your gun selection is a perfect choice for any white tail that walks the earth...nuff said!


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

I know several people who shoot them and they all love the round,and they have taken many deer with them with no problems.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I am struggling to get my daughter into deer hunting and am looking at this round, though I have been against it because of the cost of the ammunition with these non-standard rounds (yes I am cheap). I haev been looking hard at the ballistics and all and have settled on the Rossi combo pack that has the 243, 20 guage and .22 barrels. No to find one locally or with about 60 miles of Blanchard.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks for all the responses guys. The gun is suppose to get in around Thursday. Can't wait to take it out to the range. Frantz, have you tried Dick's Place in Remus? He may be able to order it for you.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I bought an h&r with the bull barrel last fall for predator hunting, I think theyre a great caliber you can go from a 55gr to 100gr both are work great for the respective game being persued. I handloaded some 55 gr nosler BT's and am getting dime sized groups at 100yds and with velocity almost touching the 4000fps mark.


----------



## English (May 17, 2006)

I've been deer hunting with a Rem 700 in .243 for several years now and I really like it. The .243 is definitely adequate for deer in Michigan. I have used the 100 grain Nosler Partition loads that Federal puts out. I wanted to use the Partitions as I'd read an article on one shot kills and the majority that used the .243 in the study used the Partitions. Plus once I tried this factory load I could see no reason to look any further...3/4 inch groups @ 100 yards!

I think you'll be happy with the Savage as well. Very accurate guns as a general rule.

Mike


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

boltaction said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. The gun is suppose to get in around Thursday. Can't wait to take it out to the range. Frantz, have you tried Dick's Place in Remus? He may be able to order it for you.


Will check with him today as I need a haircut anyhow!


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

.243 is a .308 Winchester case necked down to the smaller bullet. .243 and 6mm bullets have extremely good long range ballistics if you ever want to shoot 400 - 600 yards.

For deer stick with 90-100 gr bullets, go lighter for varmints. 

The .308 case has spawned many great siblings - .243, 7mm-08, and now the .338 Federal. It fits short action receivers and offers high performance in several bullet calibers.

You made a great choice of caliber, hope the Savage has the good trigger system. My next Encore barrel will probably be a 24" .243.


----------



## shootinghugh48 (Sep 30, 2006)

I've hunted with a savage 110 in .243 cal. and have never required more then one shot to drop the deer in its tracks.I shoot the 100 gr. for deer and handload 80 gr. for varmints. The 80 gr. handloads produce 3/4 inch groups at 100 yards.Always wonderd why anyone thought they needed a bigger gun for deer.The savge will place the bullet anywhere that I want to put it with deadly results.Plus with its low recoil is pure pleasure to shoot.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have used a Model 700 .243 for years. I like it being lightweight, and easy to shoot. I had troubles in a high brush area, but shooting out of a blind with some clearings works just fine. 

My accuracy is very good, to I have taken to head and neck shots. Drops them right there.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

shootinghugh48 said:


> I've hunted with a savage 110 in .243 cal. and have never required more then one shot to drop the deer in its tracks.I shoot the 100 gr. for deer and handload 80 gr. for varmints. The 80 gr. handloads produce 3/4 inch groups at 100 yards.*Always wonderd why anyone thought they needed a bigger gun for deer.*The savge will place the bullet anywhere that I want to put it with deadly results.Plus with its low recoil is pure pleasure to shoot.


because according to terminal ballistics tests, well over half of all bullets fired don't expand as they should. weapons experts agree that the only way to put a bigger hole in something _reliably_ is to shoot it with a bigger projectile. bigger holes kill better, there is no room for debate in that arena. unless you're willing to question the forensic and medical community at large.

*shoot what you want; everyone loves the 243.. *whitetails in michigan are killed by the truckload with the 243. if you came here looking for shortcomings of the 243, you came to the wrong place - its a regular sacred cow on this board. 

but there's no reason to knock the 27, 28, 30, 32, 35, 44, 45 calibers as well. they are proven killers. (at least for those that don't want/require recoil-free guns).


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

GSP Gal said:


> My accuracy is very good, to I have taken to head and neck shots. Drops them right there.


head and neck shots, eh?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I did some checking around, after no luck with Jays or Dicks in Remus and went to GoldStar down in Edmore andh e made me a great deal on the combo from Rossi. I am hoping it arrives by Wednesday. If it does and it shoots nice, I am seriously consodering getting rid of my 700 BDL, and my single shot 20 and getting another one of these packages to replace them.

I am sure you will like the Savage. I have a model 11 that I am trying to sell, in the .223 and just loved it to death, the thing is a tack driver and with a little trigger work it is very comfortable to shoot. I was really shocked at how nice of a gun they are for the money.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

a concern. The 243 doesnt NEED to blow big holes in things. As long as the vitals are hit, its dead.
This is about like Elmer Keith [you] and Jack Oconner [me] in the big bullet vs small bullets. They both do the job.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

oh, i know, huntsman, but as long as the vitals are hit, anything will kill it.. my point is that bigger bullets kill better with less than optimal hits, or if bullets don't perform as planned (which happens a lot).

i'm still battered and bruised from the last 243 conversation, i don't need another go around.. just making sure all sides are represented. :lol: for better or worse, i do think the 243 is the next generation michigan deer rifle. though though i doubt it will ever unseat the reigning king of all purpose sporting rifles, the 30-06 (still going strong after 100 years, right?) :lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I shot and hunted with a number of guns over a 5 years period before falling in love with my .270.


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

I was thinking of picking up one of the Rossi Triple Play combos for my daughter as well. Does any have any first hand experience with them?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I do not have direct experience with them, but talked to a guy, not an employee, but a local that was at the gunshow in Cadillac and he loves his double with the 50 cal smoke pole combo. Says it is darn accurate and easy to maintain. The price you can't argue with either, at or under $300 for 3 guns in one.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

rzdrmh said:


> oh, i know, huntsman, but as long as the vitals are hit, anything will kill it.. my point is that bigger bullets kill better with less than optimal hits, or if bullets don't perform as planned (which happens a lot).
> 
> i'm still battered and bruised from the last 243 conversation, i don't need another go around.. just making sure all sides are represented. :lol: for better or worse, i do think the 243 is the next generation michigan deer rifle. though though i doubt it will ever unseat the reigning king of all purpose sporting rifles, the 30-06 (still going strong after 100 years, right?) :lol:


as I know from history you do have an excellent grasp of ballistics. I would agree, it would take a miracle to unseat the 30-06 or 30-30 as the leaders of the pack. I was often told by my Father a 180 30-06 or 170 30-30 was all you need...no new fangled stuff for him. [the 06 he was partial to, from the Korean war and shooting on the Army marksmanship teams].
As I can attest, by sheer volume of brass I collect from the ranges this time of year, undoubtedly the 30-06 is the most popular with the 30-30 on its heels. The 270 and 7 Rem mag are also well represented. Iam also humbled to admit, I just bought a new Savage today in [gasp!] 7-08 Rem. Got one of the new package guns. I did see some of those fancy ones at G/M like you bought, beautiful guns. May still pick one up in [opps] 243!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

jmoser said:


> The .308 case has spawned many great siblings - .243, 7mm-08, and now the .338 Federal.


You forgot the great and underrated 358 Win  .

I think the 243 is a great little round. Definately enough gun for deer...as with other calibers, know it's limitations and place the bullets and, it'll do the job. I took my neighbor and his 12 year old son to the range about a month or so he could shoot his 243 his grandpa gave him before they went to Wyoming for a pronghorn hunt. The look as he was expecting recoil was funny but after he found out it didn't...he was shooting really well. I could definately see how a harder recoiling rifle may have changed his shooting and confidence. I told him I'll be expecting some pronghorn steaks when he gets back. Sure enough a week later he shows up at my door with some pronghorn steaks..:lol: . He took it at 260 or so paces and went down right there with one shot of plain old 100 grn Core Lokts.


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

I realize I am new to this board , but thought I would share my experience with the .243,

I made a major mistake, and went with heavy bullets, 110 gr spitzers , handloaded them, the rifle a 788 remington shot them very well,

Having used a 06 for all my deer hunting in colorado I thought I would give it a try, well the day came and a nice mule deer walked up a dry creek bed, 120 yd shot down hill, I flipped the switch, expecting to see him tip over like when you hit them with the 06 but he just stood there, so I shot him again, no signs of anything except he flinced a little, and started to walk up the creek, well to make a long story short, five shots later he finaly fell, all shots where solid heart lungs all shots where within 4 inchs of each other,
My mistake was to heavy of a bullet with not enough velocity to make it expand, they simply put a nice 1/4 inch hole in and out. If I had it to do again , I would of shot a lighter bullet at a higher velocity.

Since then I have shot a couple of deer and a pig with the rifle with great results, 
I plan on letting my son use it as his first deer rifle because it is very user friendly,(low recoil) just have to remember that a smaller rifle uses hydro static shock rather then kenetic shock or so I believe, just my opinion.


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome to the site hobtag,it is always good to hear first hand info,it could help someone from having the same problem.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

New or old, like they said, all opinions are welcome especially from the suffering of others, it saves the suffering of soooooo many more people in making poor choices in purchases and loads.

Welcome!!!!!

BTW, I picked up the daughters combo today, nice little youth package, will set it up and test it over the weekend!


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

hey frantz let me know how that works out , what calibers come with that ?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I got it with the .243, 20 Ga, and a .22 from GoldStar in Edmore. I bought rings and a mount with it, but the .22 has regular sights and the .243 already had the base on it, comes with a little storage bag, nothing fancy, but better than a stick in the eye. I will let you know how it shoots and everything this weekend.

Hobtag, listen, please do not be offended and do not take this wrong or as a personal insult, as it is not, but I have to share. Everytime I look at your name real quick as I scroll through things, I laugh my butt off because I think it says HOBAG and it just makes me chuckle, but I am pretty simple minded so do not take offense.


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

thats ok frantz,,,

I kinda laugh at it myself,,

In the military I had a driver,, his name was Roger

needless to say when I was talking on the radio I would answer "roger!"

and every single time he would say "HUH"

still makes me laugh thinking of that

what other calibers do they offer in that combo?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I appreciate your good sense of humor sir.

The package I got was a youth package, here are the other options.

12/243/50 cal bp
.17hmr/270/50 cal bp
20/22/243
20/22/50 cal bp
410/22/45 cal bp

Not sure of pricing on the other sets or if they are all the same. Go to this link http://www.rossiusa.com/products/gunselector.cfm and in category chose MATCHEDSET.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Put a few rounds through it today between snow squalls and downpours, almost got it sighted in. Hopefully there will be a little break in weather tomorrow that I can get it dialed in and give a better report. I really liked the kick or lack of on that .243, I think it will work nice for her and the wife, I will stick with the .270 myself though, but like the round. more to follow!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I know this is a little late, but until yesterday I had no idea on the overall performance of the rifle.

I finally got it dialed right in a few days before season and let my wife put 20 round through it as my daughter is still playing the stubborn card on hunting. No big deal, she will come around, in the mean time the wife loves the rifle and this being her second time deer hunting in the 24 years I have known her, she got real nice doe opening morning and found the joy of sleeping in the blind in the afternoons.

She really love the feel and lack of kick on this rifle and actually looks forward to going out hunting and shooting again. She did not like the kic on the 20 ga, but I don't expect she will shoot that much anyhow.

The rifle sighted in nice once I actually got everything tightened down and into a rest, too 10 or so shots and it was shooting about a 2 inch group at about 100 yards. So far, we both like it.

Hope this info helps someone!


----------



## shootinghugh48 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm not knocking the larger calibers....all I'm saying is that bullet placement is much more important then the size of the hole if you cant place that hole in a lethal area.I've seen guys shooting bigger guns that were so affected by the recoil of their big hole producing guns that they couldn't shoot them as accureatly.


----------



## musicman198 (Sep 26, 2006)

I use a savage model 10 short action 243. the gun is excellent. I dropped a nice buck in its tracks that was about 150 away. I use the winchester balistic silver tip 95 grain bullet. 

Seeing it is the first one I took with this rifle, it will become my main deer and coyote rifle.


----------

